# DVGRR comes to Goldens' Rescue, Need Help



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This past Wednesday, a plea went out to lots of golden lovers about 23 goldens possibly going to be euthenized in North Carolina. DVGRR came to their rescue and now need help. The link below tells the story; for anyone that can help, the link will tell you how you can, and for those who can't help financially, please spread the word.

A Message from Executive Director Robin Adams


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't open the link, but hopefully the DVGRR pres is in contact with National to push out the word--I've seen on the puppy mill side of the house where they've linked up numerous rescues/transport so as to not swamp one particular rescue.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll do what I can $ & spread the word


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Caught up on the story via facebook--what a tremendous rescue organization!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Their online donation wasn't working last night but it seems to be fixed this morning. I wish they were closer I'd go & try to help.You know they've got their hands full God bless them


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

If there's a way it would great if one of the moderators could keep this thread in full view for a few days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dvgrr*

DVGRR is an anamzing organization. They answered the plea for help right away!
GOD BLESS THEM.
Here is the link:
*Morning everyone. We received a lot of posts regarding donating online. Our website/donation link is secure (very  )* However you are more than welcome to call our office and our bookeeper can run your credit card for you or send by mail. Again, you guys have no idea how much this means to us, we're looking at between $8-10,000 for their vet care and that's if they don't have heartworm. Which most likely, some of them do.  ALSO, IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS DONATING ONLINE, YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] You'll get a response faster than posting on FB, since I step away from me desk a lot  
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR DONATIONS!

https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR

Donate - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

For those who could not access the link:

A Message from Executive Director Robin Adams

NO DOG LEFT BEHIND

When we arrived at Golden Gateway yesterday (2/22/12) morning and powered up our computers, the incoming email sounded like the bells of Westminster ringing. Hundreds of messages poured in to our personal and DVGRR emails about
the 23 Golden Retrievers in North Carolina.

Fay Jenkins, our Intake Manager, immediately made contact and was told the six in the shelter were scheduled to be euthanized Tuesday. With begging and promises to be there today, the six got a reprieve. However, there were still 17 living at a house that was simply described as "pretty bad." Since we could take all the dogs, and PROMISED we would be there, the coordinator in North
Carolina told us to "get moving."

Within hours, we coordinated eight drivers, several who had to drive two hours to get to Golden Gateway for the 4:00 a.m. departure. We rented four vans (couldn't use our van because it was needed here), loaded every crate we owned
(and THANK YOU to all who donated those airline crates years ago!), borrowed crates and stuffed them into every square inch of the vans.

As you can see from the attached photo, there are obviously non-Goldens in this group. The story is that a woman had Goldens and allowed them to breed over the years. There were no fences on the property, so some of the dogs are mixed.

While our mission is specifically Golden Retrievers, we couldn't leave these other dogs behind knowing their fate, so we've been able to coordinate with a rescue in New York who is willing to take the mixes. DVGRR will provide ALL veterinary care for ALL these dogs, both Goldens and mixes.

We've responded, but now we need YOU to respond... and we need YOU to make this message as viral as the original plea to save them and help us cover the costs of this rescue. We filled the gas tanks of the four vans last night, and it cost almost $400.00. With the load coming back, extremely poor mileage and the increased gas prices, we expect that cost to increase for the return trip.

We also expect many of these dogs to be heartworm positive, and they've never had veterinary care. Guaranteed, they'll all have intestinal parasites. All must be spayed and neutered, and even with our savings because of our onsite Buddy's BARK Hospital, costs will be huge. 

When we get Goldens into the program at "pace," we can deal with costs. However, 23 at one time, knowing they will require long-term housing, is going to stretch us to the limit....especially after spending more than $25,000.00 on the five recent Cody Lifesaver Fund dogs.

Please follow this link, http://dvgrr.org/donate and ask EVERYONE that you send this email to, to donate what they can. We've done what you've asked, and we're not leaving any behind to be euthanized.

Eventually, they will all be living the soft lives they should have, but it's going to take a lot of work and money to get them there. Planning to go out to dinner Saturday night? Skip it and help to save a Golden instead.

We will continue to send updates and photos via "From the ED" as well as on Facebook. If you are interested in adopting one of these Goldens, please do not contact us now. We promise to advise you when they will be available for adoption. We must assess every need of all these Goldens and treat them accordingly. It may be weeks before they are ready. Please continue to watch our website and our Facebook page, and please... donate what you can today for this most incredible rescue.

﻿﻿﻿Robin L. Adams
Executive Director/Cofounder

Best Regards,

Please forward our message to your family, friends and neighbors! And don't
forget to use our quick links to post our message on your Facebook page and
Twitter.


Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue | 60 Vera Cruz Road | Reinholds | PA |
17569


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent this to Capt. Jack information but I'll post it here as well. There is a member on this board called DVGRREVENTS . If someone wants to PM this member with the links of their rescue threads on this board may be they would come here for some updates and progress on this rescue event.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is the link to the Newstory of the rescue - I'm off to donate - how about you?
Group travels hundreds of miles to rescue golden retrievers | News - Home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I put a donation in the mail. 

Thanks to everyone at DVGRR for stepping up to save them. These pups have a very long journey ahead of them.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Let's keep this one a priority bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donation Link*

*Here is the Link to donate to these wonderful GOldens!!!
General Donation

READ MORE about their progress here!!!!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...HuvA#!/DVGRR&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13302955337081*


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I donated via the Donation link!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I also donated through the link and will try to gather some donations from the dog lovers here at work. 

Please keep us informed on the dogs. My computer will not allow Facebook at work, but I CAN CHECK IN HERE! Need to know the outcome it at all possible. My heart breaks for the Goldens yet I am so happy they now have a chance.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How sad,seeing those scared dogs, was this a puppy mill situation,or someone that had goldens?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Need your vote*

Don't forget to vote for them on Petfinder 
Their at the bottom of the list right now:no:http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3 
You can vote once every day!!


----------

